# Christmas Colors



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Who doesn't like a little red and green? goosefreak and I had a fast morning hunt. The teal were coming in by the hundreds, then the mallards started trickling in. It was a beautiful morning and nice to be out in a T shirt at the end of November.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I knew as soon as you said it that this was going to be the title.....

I mean who doesn't like Christmas colors??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It was a fun 20 gauge shoot.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Nicely done, I hope to get a little Christmas cheer going on tomorrow.


----------



## johnb (Oct 4, 2015)

Good stuff. I want some xmas colors.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

You guys have skills. Nice job!


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

how about this one for a two man limit! 1 goose each, 6 green heads and a redhead each. one of the best shoots we've ever had. talk about Christmas colors


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

utarchery said:


> how about this one for a two man limit! 1 goose each, 6 green heads and a redhead each. one of the best shoots we've ever had. talk about Christmas colors
> View attachment 125001


That's a dream limit right there, and some great eating to boot!


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I really like the redheads, I've only shot one this year and it wasn't nearly as colorful. Nice job!


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks


----------

